# refresher course



## maryawinfield04 (Dec 6, 2011)

I am scheduled to take my CPC exam on Dec 17th, do you know if any of the chapters offer a refresher class?


----------



## lhallstrom (Dec 6, 2011)

The availability of review classes depends on the local chapters in your area; not all chapters are able to offer a review class. You can locate a local chapter review class on the AAPC website. Select the "certification" tab, "prepare for an exam" option, then from the left side select from the list the exam you will be taking. Scroll down and click the hyperlink, "CPC review class," then enter your state and exam type. If there is a review class offered by a local chapter, it will be listed. Good luck with your exam.


----------



## maryawinfield04 (Dec 7, 2011)

lhallstrom said:


> The availability of review classes depends on the local chapters in your area; not all chapters are able to offer a review class. You can locate a local chapter review class on the AAPC website. Select the "certification" tab, "prepare for an exam" option, then from the left side select from the list the exam you will be taking. Scroll down and click the hyperlink, "CPC review class," then enter your state and exam type. If there is a review class offered by a local chapter, it will be listed. Good luck with your exam.



thank you!!! I.m getting nervous by the day!!


----------



## Alicia Scott (Dec 7, 2011)

*Free Webinars*

I have recently come across some free webinars that I have had my students review. The website is: www.codingcertification.org 
I believe there are three monthly webinars that are free where different questions are addressed. If she is still having them every month you can ask her questions ahead of time and she will address them in the webinar. Since your exam is so close you might check into asking her a question via e-mail. 

My students have found the website helpful. Best of luck.


----------

